# tv repair



## lynnster (Sep 26, 2010)

i have a RCA bigbox 52'' tv about 5/6 yrs old works perfert until lastnite the sound just stop working the only sound is the DVD which is from surround sound, i was wondering if there might be a fuse blown, can anyone help me.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Does the Video 2 input still work (try it with a different DVD player or VCR using different red/white cables) or is there no sound from the TV speakers no matter what the source is?


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

If I understand correctly, the only sound is with your DVD player, and that sound is through your surround-sound system. OK, being familiar with the TV you have, first, check on the back of the set. On some models, there is an internal/external switch for the speakers. If this is not your problem, then go into the TV menu. First, make sure that your speakers are not turned off. Then go into "advanced settings and make sure that the sound is switched to "internal amplifier". If this also is not your problem, then you need to take the set to a service shop. The sound ckt. on your set is on the "small signal board", and I do not recommend ANYONE to try and repair this board unless you are a good TV repair tech. I doubt that this is your problem though. The 2 things I described will probably take care of your problem.


----------

